# Whole milk vs ff cottage cheese?



## magneto576 (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm doing TP carb cycling diet, and for my two fatty protein sources I'm using eggs and cottage cheese.  When i bought the cottage cheese I accidently got fat free, so I will have to go back and get whole milk, because that is what is on the approved list.  Last night i went ahead and ate the ff and it was horrible, so horrible i had to add some sugar substitute.  So i'm wondering if cottage cheese in general is just normally disgusting by its self, or is it just the FF?  Do you think getting the whole milk version will make that much of a taste difference, or should I go ahead and get my fatty protein from another source?  If so, what else would you reccomend that isn't on the list and that is relatively easy?  Would any kind of nuts be applicable?  

Thanks for reading!


----------



## musclepump (Mar 22, 2005)

When bulking I eat 4% milkfat cottage cheese. As I'm on my cut now, I changed to FF Cottage Cheese. The FF I think is much, much better.


----------



## magneto576 (Mar 22, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> When bulking I eat 4% milkfat cottage cheese. As I'm on my cut now, I changed to FF Cottage Cheese. The FF I think is much, much better.


Do you notice a difference in taste between the two?  ANd do you have the FF without anything on it?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2005)

I use cinnamon and splenda in mine and I love it.

MusclePump - I personally feel that 1% is good for bulking and cutting, however, in your scenario IMO, I feel the 4% is better while cutting and the FF is better while bulking.  In a cutting diet carbs are restricted so you need the fat to fill the calorie gap and in bulking, fat is restricted and the carbs take it's place.


----------



## magneto576 (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks alot jodi, I'll try 4% with cinnamon and splenda, that sounds like it would be pretty good.


----------



## magneto576 (Mar 22, 2005)

One more thing, is it okay to have this as my last meal of the day?  It wouldn't be right before bed, more like 30 mintes.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 22, 2005)

magneto576 said:
			
		

> Do you notice a difference in taste between the two? ANd do you have the FF without anything on it?


Big difference in taste. FF I eat plain or, on higher carb days, I mix it with a vareity of things: Pineapple, mangos, papaya, peaches, pears, etc...

Jodi> Thanks for the advice. Curious... while cutting though, don't I want to keep carbs AND fat down?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2005)

Yes but you still need calories and your better option is to have the calories come from fat while cutting, that is given the fact that MOST cutting diets are somewhat carb restricted.

Also, most FF products have added carbs in them.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2005)

One more thing............competition diets shouldn't have dairy in them.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 22, 2005)

hmm... interesting tidbits. I wasn't aware of dairy being bad until P-funk pointed it out in my journal. Guess no more cottage cheese for me after I use up what's in the fridge!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2005)

It's not bad but it is lactose (another sugar) and with a comp diet, you want no sugar.  The dairy makes you soft looking and hold some water under the skin.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 22, 2005)

So should it be cut completely or just at a certain point when nearing the competition?


----------



## magneto576 (Mar 22, 2005)

Will drinking milk stop abs from showing (6pack)?  I'm not drinking milk with every meal or anything, just skim milk with cereal on low and high carb days, and a cup of cottage cheese every day.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> One more thing............competition diets shouldn't have dairy in them.


THAT'S what I was waiting for from Jodi


----------

